# Look who is...



## KarenSoCal (Sep 23, 2019)

bathing in Chug's water! I'm glad Chug is too big for him!

Juvie Cooper's?


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 23, 2019)

Well since he’s no danger.... he sure is a handsome fella [emoji16]


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 23, 2019)

Boy. My torts would eat him for lunch.


----------

